# Dust Collection



## jeremyjohnolson (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 12 Inch 1060 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan HVAC Exhaust Blower which I purchased to use for ventilation when I was doing some painting in doors, but now I am wondering if it is possible to use this fan to power and build a shop dust collection system? Since I already own the fan, I would like to use this fan, if possible.

The fan moves 1060 CFM, so that seems like enough to me, but I don't know. I am new to dust collection, so if anyone has any ideas they would be willing to share with me, or point me in the right direction to get started on thinking about how to design a dust collection system based on this inline duct fan (assuming it would work), that would be great!

I would like to keep costs to a minimum, so the more "DIY" type build ideas the better. It doesn't have to be perfect, but just get the bulk of the saw dust and what not. Mostly I will use it to capture dust in my garage from the table saw and miter saw (mostly table say).

Here is the duct fan in question:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072C4NFCY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thank you!
Jeremy


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Without seeing a fan curve it is pretty hard to tell, I doubt it will produce enough static pressure to pick up very much heavy sawdust, but since you have it you aren't loosing much


It says it has Class F insulation that is a good thing not sure how sealed the motor and bearings are, but if you will never need it for anything again, go for it


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

After reading a little more I doubt it would be worth the time, it says under normal use cleaning once a year is good, if dusty clean more often


Most fan used in HVAC are forward curved wheels, and they will load up with dust real fast, but I can't tell from the info there


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd give it a try assuming you are talking about building an air filter and not a chip/dust collector. Stick with a shop vac until you move up to a full size chip/dust collector to pull chips and dust from your machines. I'll bet if you put the motor on the clean side of the filter it would do a pretty good job keeping the fine dust to a minimum.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

jeremyjohnolson said:


> I have a 12 Inch 1060 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan HVAC Exhaust Blower which I purchased to use for ventilation when I was doing some painting in doors, but now I am wondering if it is possible to use this fan to power and build a shop dust collection system? Since I already own the fan, I would like to use this fan, if possible.
> 
> The fan moves 1060 CFM, so that seems like enough to me, but I don't know. I am new to dust collection, so if anyone has any ideas they would be willing to share with me, or point me in the right direction to get started on thinking about how to design a dust collection system based on this inline duct fan (assuming it would work), that would be great!
> 
> ...


I believe that you will ruin your fan using it for dust collection. As regesullivan suggested, your fan would probably be better used in an air filtration unit. Search on this forum (Dust Collection), there are some great ones members have built in an afternoon. (Also, check youtube.com)

If you are trying to save money on dust collection, check out some of the threads on the Harbor Freight (HF) unit. I am amazed at how members have built in-expensive dust collection systems using the HF unit as the foundation.

Eric


----------

